# Sephora hauls



## Barbie1 (Aug 17, 2014)

1. Too faced sweet hearts perfect flush blush in candy glow
  2. Too faced melted in peony
  3. Too faced color bomb  in salmon and candy
  4. Too faced lip injection  original and lip injection extreme
  5. Smashbox contour kit
  6. Clinique blush in posey
  7. soap and glory lip plumper with collagen

  Free samples  I got - Smashbox lip mini color changing pink lipstick
  - Buxoum dolly lip plumper
  - bareminerals foundation sampler set
   and a bunch of free fragrance and hair care samples plus a free body lotion with my 100 reward points by soap and glory


  Wishlist 
  1. Mally beauty airbrush makeup
  2. Eyeshadow palette in a rainbow of colors 
  3. nail polish


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 20, 2014)

ok, i'm jealous.


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

I had a little haul haha just Kat Von D liquid lipsticks in Lolita and Outlaw, also picked up a Chocolate Bar palette


----------



## llconfident (May 16, 2015)

I love the Two Faced Melted Lipsticks!  So amazing!  What did you think of the Smashbox contour kit? Thinking of getting it next }


----------



## Jayada (May 28, 2015)

I'm scared to list my haul!


----------

